# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам Canon EOS 40D

## yukka

Продам Canon EOS 40D! 550$ Состояние отличное, есть коробка, инструкции, кабель и т.д!

----------


## Lembet

Пробег тоже укажите сразу, все равно потом спросят.

----------


## IG|or|EK

Сколько вы готовы уступить?

----------


## yukka

ответила в ЛС.

----------


## yukka

продам!

----------


## yukka

4100 грн!

----------


## yukka

ап!

----------


## yukka

ап!

----------


## yukka

ап!

----------


## yukka

4000 грн.

----------


## yukka

ап!

----------


## yukka

3900.

----------


## yukka

ап!

----------


## yukka

ап!

----------


## yukka

ап.

----------


## yukka

3900 грн.

----------


## yukka

ап!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  23.03.2013 в 19:48 ----------

3700!

----------


## yukka

450$

----------


## yukka

400$

----------


## yukka

3000 грн.

----------

